# Scott Coker Releases 21 Fighters From Bellator



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Just a week after Bellator MMA welcomed its new president, Scott Coker, it seems as though more big changes are being made within the organization. 21 fighters have been removed from the Bellator roster, including a heavyweight tournament winner and a 2014 Summer Series Light Heavyweight quarter finalist.
> 
> The complete list of released fighters is below:
> Frank Baca
> ...


Looks like Scotty is on the move..... IMO he should have released Phil Baroni with that list.

Source ---------> http://www.bjpenn.com/new-bellator-president-scott-coker-trims-the-fat-from-roster-cutting-21/


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's how you know you have a professional working on the company.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Most of these guys are totally expendable spike.com prelim guys or burnouts like Prindle. But there are a few I would of considered keeping around that are going to have work fast and be in WSOF, AXSTV or UFC Fight Pass very soon.

Grecicho hasn't even fought with them and is on like a 10 fight win streak or something with a lot of finishes. Surprised they wouldn't of tried to use him and see what he can do. Kimball and Lima are both young prospects I'd keep around. Nate Coy and Travis Marx are both okay but kinda old.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bellator officials are saying these releases were made before Scott arrived but we all know that's bs. Good move by Coker. I'm sure the UFC isn't too pleased they are going to be competing against him again. He'll change Bellator and do well for himself.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

In response he has signed Kimbo, Tank Abbot, Don Frye and Hong Man Choi.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been waiting years for that Tank-Frye rematch, Tank had that fight in the bag


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's see Thiago Silva and Mamed Cannibal Khalidov in Bellator...

I can't wait to see who Scott recruits. I'm pumped for Bellators future honestly...

I'm getting burned out on Dana Whites ridiculous cuts of quality fighters... his horrible HOF ideas... the way he speaks on his fighters.. the shitty title shots and favoritism and all around politics... 

I'm still a UFC fan but this is going to be the breath of fresh air that I had when Strikeforce initially began to flourish.

Good times for true MMA fans. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Whatever gets the competition going.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Between this and the firing of Bjorn, I am starting to worry that Bellator may be on its way out. Not that these were quality fighters or Bjorn brought anything to the table (the guy was incredibly full of shit), but these seem like the moves of a company that is in trouble and is taking one last big shot at correcting its failings.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I think what's going on is a healthy reset.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> I think what's going on is a healthy reset.


Sounds pretty accurate. Trimming the fat with athletes that he doesn't see as a good fit for the organization for whatever reason.

Stripping the roster to the bare minimum and rebuilding.


----------



## jvic31 (Jan 24, 2013)

getting ppl who can roll with new situations and build this back up and dropping the rest......good strategy in any group i think i dont think these changes were in place before the switch either


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Before I thought Bellator was going downhill.

Bringing in a new guy who cuts 21 fighters is the way to make a fuking impression. Totally behind Coker and the Bellator train.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Who ever gave my positive rep, Tank did not gas for once!

He slipped allowed Frye to take his back, or something like that, its been a while.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> In response he has signed Kimbo, Tank Abbot, Don Frye and Hong Man Choi.


I mean who has Scott Coker ever brought in...

I mean think of all the bums he's brought in like Ovince St. Preaux, Bobby Green, Jorge Masvidal, Luke Rockhold, Daniel Corimer, Cung Le, Yoel Romero, Miesha Tate, and Ronda Rousey.

but hey the UFC developed Conor McGregor and Jon Jones so theirs that


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I mean who has Scott Coker ever brought in...
> 
> I mean think of all the bums he's brought in like Ovince St. Preaux, Bobby Green, Jorge Masvidal, Luke Rockhold, Daniel Corimer, Cung Le, Yoel Romero, Miesha Tate, and Ronda Rousey.
> 
> but hey the UFC developed Conor McGregor and Jon Jones so theirs that


Also Gilbert Melendez, Tarrek Safadene, Tyron Woodley, Gegard Mousasi, and Jacare Souza.... 

But hey... he's just a Kimbo Slice lover and a second rate wanna be mma promoter man... :thumbsup:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I mean who has Scott Coker ever brought in...
> 
> I mean think of all the bums he's brought in like Ovince St. Preaux, Bobby Green, Jorge Masvidal, Luke Rockhold, Daniel Corimer, Cung Le, Yoel Romero, Miesha Tate, and Ronda Rousey.
> 
> but hey the UFC developed Conor McGregor and Jon Jones so theirs that


Or ya know, chuck liddell, matt hughes, tito ortiz, randy couture, GSP, BJ Penn, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, ya know, the majority of the biggest mma stars in recent memory. If you are gonna compare organizations developing talent, at least be realistic.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Or ya know, chuck liddell, matt hughes, tito ortiz, randy couture, GSP, BJ Penn, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, ya know, the majority of the biggest mma stars in recent memory. If you are gonna compare organizations developing talent, at least be realistic.


Well realistically half those names the UFC didn't develope or Dana didn't, Chuck, Tito, Randy, and Hughes were all their before Zuffa came in. The UFC did TUF, GSP, Rich Franklin, Jon Jones...but really compared to Strikeforce, Bellator, and Pride they've been garbage building stars. Zuffa has one move, buy other guys from the competition that's not going to work forever.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Coker didn't cut anyone BTW. Bellator released these guys before the changes in management.

http://themmareport.com/2014/06/bellator-confirms-the-release-of-21-fighters/


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott Coker took the reins around June 18th.

These cuts were announced June 24th. Coker did this.. regardless of any "statements released".


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

They might have been announced then, but only incorrect sources state that Coker made those cuts. Every reputable source mentions the fact that the cuts happened before Coker took over.

Here's another:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/6/2...c-prindle-among-19-fighters-released-bellator

and another:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ex...-Among-19-Fighters-Released-by-Bellator-69663


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way they cut the fat of the promotion. By the way which source says that Frye, Abbot and Choi are signed? I've only heard the Kimbo rumors.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

(Sigh) its a joke Kanto.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Scott Coker took the reins around June 18th.
> 
> These cuts were announced June 24th. Coker did this.. regardless of any "statements released".


This! Mentioned this in my post as well. Regardless of what bellator officials say, it's obvious Coker was behind this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As I said he's trimming the fat. He is looking at the fighters that should be kept and the fighters that aren't necessary and picking and choosing. Hopefully their budget's free enough to continue.


----------

